# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Zelim volontirati

## Plavusa555

Imam 15  godina i zeljela bi volontirati u domu za nezbrinutu dijecu,ali negdje gdje su djeca starija,mojih godina,zanima me gdje ima takav dom?

----------


## apricot

možda da nazoveš Volonterski centar i pitaš što bi mogla raditi.

www.vcz.hr

----------


## ivanastancin

ja imam 23 godine i voljela bih volontiratibilo gdje..pricam engleski i volim rad sa ljudima  :Smile:

----------


## GirlFashionGuru

I ja bih volontirala!

----------


## Dorijana1

Imam 5 godina rada u prevođenju engleskog jezika. I odlično radim s ljudima. Voljela bih volontirati, ako tko ima savjet gdje bi mogla. Hvala

----------


## emily

> Imam 5 godina rada u prevođenju engleskog jezika. I odlično radim s ljudima. Voljela bih volontirati, ako tko ima savjet gdje bi mogla. Hvala


ako zelis volontirati u Rodi, javi se na roda@roda.hr

----------


## tangerina

Dorijana, ja bih najviše preporučila da se javiš u volonterski centar, ako si u Zagrebu ili drugim većim gradovima (ima u Split, Rijeka, Osijek, Zadar, Dubrovnik.. samo što ja znam). Tamo kažeš koja imaš znanja, vještine, želje, mogućnosti, i oni te usklade s mjestom gdje bi se najbolje uklopila

----------

